# مشورتكم يا إخواني عن هيئة برنامج الاعتماد المهندسين هل مفيد جدا التصنيف ولا؟؟؟



## محمد قوقندي (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
إخواني حاب أخذ برأيكم 
أفكر إني أشترك في هيئة المهندسين وحاب أدخل في برنامج الاعتماد المهني 
وأبغى أعرف كيفية الاختبار وهل مفيد جدا عند التقديم عند الشركات 
وإذا في أحد أختبر ودخل الاختيار هل الاختبار سهل ولا صعب ويعتمد على ماذا 
التخصص والمواد اللي أخذتها في الجامعة ومشروع التخرج ولا ماذا؟؟


----------



## محمد قوقندي (28 يونيو 2010)

لأني متخرج قبل 3أشهر وأسمع الناس يقولون إنها مفيدة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام 
الأخ المهندس محمد قوقندي 
هل تقصد هيئة المهندسين السعوديين 
http://www.saudieng.org/sites/SeArabic/Pages/default_01.aspx​

حسب إطلاعي فإن الهيئة ليس لديها إختبار تحريري لدرجة مهندس 
ولكن هناك نقاط تأهيل تعتمد على عناصر
أما المهندسين المشاركين فأعلى فلهم إختبار تحريري 
كما هي موجودة في الرابط التالي​


http://www.saudieng.org/sites/SeArabic/upskills/Documents/2008/RREPQAA.pdf​

وفي كل الأحوال فإن الإشتراك في هذه الهيئات والجمعيات المحلية والأجنبية 
مفيد للإطلاع على المستجدات في مجال الهندسة 
إضافة إلى أن إعتمادك كمهندس ممارس من جهة علمية معتمدة له إيجابياته . 

ورد على أهمية التصنيف :
نعم التصنيف مهم .

وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.​


----------



## صناعي1 (29 يونيو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> الأخ المهندس محمد قوقندي
> هل تقصد هيئة المهندسين السعوديين
> http://www.saudieng.org/sites/searabic/pages/default_01.aspx​
> ...



جزاك الله خير د. محمد و نورت القسم بمشاركتك


----------

